# Strawberry elk



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Anybody else getting into the elk thick up by strawberry like I am today?😉


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

flyfisher20 said:


> Anybody else getting into the elk thick up by strawberry like I am today?&#128521;


I was a few weeks ago


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

That's good to hear they're coming back. I hunted up Strawberry in 2011 just before they gave the cow control permits out and we had a hard time finding spikes but I bet we saw close to 100 elk over a weekend of hunting. We didn't go back up there for a few years, but the next time we did we had an incredibly difficult time finding any at all. Not even any big bulls and they used to roam that place.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

moabxjeeper said:


> That's good to hear they're coming back. I hunted up Strawberry in 2011 just before they gave the cow control permits out and we had a hard time finding spikes but I bet we saw close to 100 elk over a weekend of hunting. We didn't go back up there for a few years, but the next time we did we had an incredibly difficult time finding any at all. Not even any big bulls and they used to roam that place.[/QUOT
> 
> I definitely would not call it a comeback. alot of disgruntled hunters not seeing any elk on public grounds up there still


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A few of the fires could of gotten that many elk grouped up.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Hunted 3 days on Currant Creek side last week and saw 0 elk. Going back up tomorrow, to hopefully put eyes on something.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

I wish I was getting into the elk thick, but I didn't. Sarcasm doesn't come through on posts sometimes. We did see a herd of 15 with a nice 6x6 pushing his cows around like crazy, but no other elk to be found. Actually found very few tracks in the snow that fell last week as well. Was also surprised with the low amount of deer we saw. However, I know that by the 2nd weekend of the general rifle elk hunt it largely becomes a large matter of luck anyways. Unfortunately didn't get to get up there the first week due to a health scare with my daughter. I guess the spike tag can go in the fireplace this year.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i am just going to start paying out the ass for a CMWU tag or hunt out of state. Hunted my ass off all year and didn't see 1 **** elk. North slop, south slope, water, 10,00 ,feet, 7,00 feet, dry, wet early, late , hot , cold????????????????

Maybe i just suck at ELk hunting. Can call them in before season, watch them all summer, track them , see them all the time except when i tag is in my pocket. everything changes so much with 237,974,479 people on the mountain and SBSs and 4-wheelers racing all over it seems impossible. 

Just ranting, all done :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

cdbright said:


> North slop, south slope, water, 10,00 ,feet, 7,00 feet, dry, wet early, late , hot , cold????????????????


Well that's your problem right there, you need to get higher - there aren't any elk at 10 feet or 7 feet - multiply that number by 1000 and you should find elk!

;-):mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Well that's your problem right there, you need to get higher - there aren't any elk at 10 feet or 7 feet - multiply that number by 1000 and you should find elk!
> 
> ;-):mrgreen:


Santa Rosa Island elk? Not huntable of course, but they are right at sea level... lol

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep....I’ve seen Roosevelt’s elk wading in the surf.———SS


----------



## Raven_6 (Sep 10, 2017)

I feel ya brother! Ive hoofed all over Utah these past 2 weeks and haven't seen 1 elk!! Plenty of deer though.



cdbright said:


> i am just going to start paying out the ass for a CMWU tag or hunt out of state. Hunted my ass off all year and didn't see 1 **** elk. North slop, south slope, water, 10,00 ,feet, 7,00 feet, dry, wet early, late , hot , cold????????????????
> 
> Maybe i just suck at ELk hunting. Can call them in before season, watch them all summer, track them , see them all the time except when i tag is in my pocket. everything changes so much with 237,974,479 people on the mountain and SBSs and 4-wheelers racing all over it seems impossible.
> 
> Just ranting, all done :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I went up south of Renegade point while the fires were still raging and didn't see any elk. Someone here on the forum said there were a lot of elk on the mountain east of renegade. A few days later a friend of mine told me he ran into very large herds (several of herds between 50 and 100+) on the Currant Creek side. He gathered they moved that way because of the fires.

About 10% of them were Tule Elk and 15% of those were Roosevelt. :mrgreen:


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

MadHunter said:


> I went up south of Renegade point while the fires were still raging and didn't see any elk. Someone here on the forum said there were a lot of elk on the mountain east of renegade. A few days later a friend of mine told me he ran into very large herds on the Currant Creek side. He gathered they moved that way because of the fires.
> 
> About 10% of them were Tule Elk and 15% of those were Roosevelt.


I can promise the Elk did not head towards current creek during the fire or afterwards. you should have seen all of the pissed of Elk hunters over there this year.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Walked up on a 5X5 bull 1st day around Strawberry... could have shot him in the bed... then like everyone else reports here, nothing but a few tracks and very little fresh sign.


Last year, found elk 9 times in 5 different areas (3 times at 3 different areas around Strawberry). 



Yesterday tried two areas I've never hunted before; climbed to the top of 2 hills and humped about 6 miles but did find some fresh sign at one place... wish I tried that area a couple of days ago... 



When I hitched a ride back to my truck from a passing fisherman, he told me bulls were bugling all night long near their camp and they saw a spike and 2 mature bulls at a waterhole after sunrise. Evidently no hunter was watching that pond (but with all the snow, I haven't been watching water holes either).


Part of the problem is conditions for stalking around are tough up high where the snow is too crunchy except on the north side of dense conifer stands... Evidence is lots of deer tracks, but seeing few deer (but still very little fresh elk tracks and sign). In lower areas, the wet conditions are good for sneaking around... I've sneaked up on dozens of deer closer than 30 yards, but just haven't seen elk.


If they are in large herds, the probability of each hunter running into elk is much lower.



One more try this p.m., then one more chance to fill freezer during ML cow hunt in November.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

hazmat said:


> I can promise the Elk did not head towards current creek during the fire or afterwards. you should have seen all of the pissed of Elk hunters over there this year.


Was above Currant Creek yesterday. Spent a lot of time glassing open south facing slope edges and covered some miles looking for fresh sign. Nothing. Plus, I saw 1 other guy, so there's not much pressure to make them move at all.


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

Raven_6 said:


> I feel ya brother! Ive hoofed all over Utah these past 2 weeks and haven't seen 1 elk!! Plenty of deer though.


Hoof some -- glass for longer than you "hoofed" -- when you think you've glassed long enough, glass some more.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

I can’t get away from the elk! I have the Wasatch west deer tag and can’t find a single buck, but elk is a different story! Hunting all around strawberry and Probably seen over 50 elk since Saturday, all within 100 yds. 3 nice bulls, 4-5 spike, and the rest cows. Tell me where the bucks are and I’ll tell you where the elk are haha


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

DevilDog09 said:


> I can't get away from the elk! I have the Wasatch west deer tag and can't find a single buck, but elk is a different story! Hunting all around strawberry and Probably seen over 50 elk since Saturday, all within 100 yds. 3 nice bulls, 4-5 spike, and the rest cows. Tell me where the bucks are and I'll tell you where the elk are haha


That's how it works. When your looking for deer, you'll see plenty of Elk, and when your looking for Elk, you'll see deer.

Between scouting for and hunting the entire deer muzzy season, I saw PLENTY of elk, and only a couple bucks.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

DevilDog09 said:


> I can't get away from the elk! I have the Wasatch west deer tag and can't find a single buck, but elk is a different story! Hunting all around strawberry and Probably seen over 50 elk since Saturday, all within 100 yds. 3 nice bulls, 4-5 spike, and the rest cows. Tell me where the bucks are and I'll tell you where the elk are haha


The deer are on the Wasatch East unit because you have the west tag. :grin:


----------

